# Sensor Bimetalico LG



## picnoob (Oct 30, 2013)

Buenas quisiera saber si tienen informacion a cerca de estos sensores ya que siempre he trabajado con los antiguos y quiero renovar mis conocimientos.

Como funcionan, un esquema, cualquier informacion se agradece


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 30, 2013)

ese es el termofusible y el sensor de descongelacion, busca como *no frost*


----------

